# Truth is Stranger Than Fiction ( 521 words )



## MzSnowleopard (Sep 29, 2014)

> This is the non-fiction article I wrote for lesson # 5 with Long Ridge. The objective was to write the opening of a new article or story. It was the first in a two-part process. The limit was up to 2 pages.
> 
> I tried, I had a good subject but it felt like the piece was a struggle. Sadly part  two did not develop for this piece. Even after 10+ years I tried getting back to it when I restarted with LRWG but no such luck. I believe that part of the reason why it wouldn't happen is that there is just too much information available for the limited length.
> 
> ...


 
_Vampire: The Masquerade _is a live-action role-play game of mystery and suspense. Players create characters based on guidelines from the collection of books _Mind's Eye Theatre_ by White Wolf Publishing. The costumes are home spun, the fangs are dental acrylics, and the characters are words on paper. While the players know it's just a game, others believe that it is something evil.

It's easy to think of the characters as demonic by recalling the history, legends, myth, and superstitions surrounding vampires and other supernatural beings, Historically, vampires are malevolent creatures symbolizing death and darkness. Most notably is _Bram Stoker's Dracula_. This image has become the bellwether for the modern definition of vampires. Included in this is the symbolism of blood as a source of life. These legends provide us with familiar refrains such as: feeding upon the innocent, warfare between light and dark, good and evil, and man's unquenchable lust for immortality.

Though common threads bind the myths together, many places have specific details unique to their own cultures. For example: in one region of Germany, vampires are believed to be fascinated with puzzles and knots- obsessed with finding the solutions. Therefore, townspeople would leave knots and puzzles inside the deceased's coffin. Because of the obsession with the devices, when a vampire awoke, he or she is captivated by them and therefore did not rise from the grave until the puzzle is solved.

While legends of vampires have withstood the centuries, the genre has transformed many different stories into a standard concept. We no longer see the horrific monster from our ancestral stories. Gone are the superstitions like fascinations with knots and puzzles; defrayed by crosses and religious symbols. Today's vampire is popularly viewed as a dark romantic creature capable of bending both man and beast to its immortal will. They are seen as tragic figures agonizing over the beast within. 

Writers like Anne Rice have created new mythologies surrounding the tortured beings that walk the night. Her hero, Lestat in _Interview with a Vampire_ is a prime example of how their existence has evolved in modern culture. Even television shows such as _Forever Night, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, _and_ Angel _have evolved the legends in their own ways. In all, however, they portray these creatures as souls in damnation.

While these shows may have tapped into a "pulp-culture" another world exists within our society. There is an international club of people who fancy portraying these creatures. These men and women are interested in the intrigue, suspense, and taking a weekly break from the doldrums of daily life. They may not be professional actors by trade but then live-action role-playing is an art in itself.

It starts with a formatted piece of paper and the book _Mind's Eye Theatre_ by White Wolf Publishing, a resource book on how to create vampire characters. Then comes the costumes and how the creature appears. Though this is optional some players delve into their wardrobes; others will buy outfits and accessories. The idea is to portray the alter ego from within, expressing traits that aren't typically used in normal life.


----------



## qwertyportne (Oct 9, 2014)

The topic is interesting and the article is well written but I think it should begin with information about vampires, then close with information about people who find it worthwhile to portray vampires. You begin with these people, then go back to them and their reference book at the end of the article as if you had not yet mentioned them. Or so it seems to me. Perhaps it's just me getting myself confused?

I like your title because the truth can be stranger than fiction but also because fiction can be more true than if it really happened. But I don't feel the title fit your article very well. I understand what you might have intended but the relationship between the title, the vampires and the people portraying them is a bit vague and indirect for me. Maybe you'd consider _Vampire: The Masquerade_ as your title? Again, just my take on the thing.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Oct 9, 2014)

First, thanks for your comment. Second, I had started with the people who portray vampires because the actors and role-players are the focus of the article. I also ended with them to reiterate the opening point- not to repeat it but to support it. This is how I was taught to write non-fiction articles. Start with the main point and wrap back around to it. 

As note in the quote of the OP- it's technically finished but not really. Part 2 of the article just would not come to me. There is far too much information on game like Live Action Role Play- which is what the piece was supposed to be about- than I could have fit within the restrictions of the lesson. 

Had I been able to finish the piece, it would have covered thing such as the various types of jobs and careers the gamers have. Some people have lost favor in the "normal social circles" and some have even lost their jobs because someone outted them as a player of this type of game. This point would have shown that even in today's society some things are still taboo.

Why I didn't use Vampire: The Masquerade as the title is simple. White Wolf Publications owns the copy-right to it. They are the premier publishing house for vampire (and werewolf) role play games. I am a former (reformed?) player of the game, and though I no longer play, I still respect their ownership of the material and titles.

Perhaps some day I will be able to finish this article.


----------



## pointystar (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm not really a writer, so I can't critique the deep stuff. However, you have one sentence, "This is a resource book on how to create a beast of the night.", that sounds a bit too simple. I think you would better be off adding a comma to the previous sentence and attaching it. 

Other than that, it looks great!


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks Point, it's a bit longer but does flow better. I also changed the phrase 'beast of the night' into 'vampire characters' to shore it up.

"It starts with a formatted piece of paper and the book _Mind's Eye Theatre_ by White Wolf Publishing, a resource book on how to create vampire characters."

I've still not been able to finish this article.


----------

